# Old Testament Studies



## CharlieJ (Aug 21, 2008)

I am considering doing another degree in Old Testament after finishing my M.A. at GPTS. I'd like to get information from anyone who has gone through or is going through academic work on the OT. Right now I'm looking at different programs. I am open to any kind of school as long as its faculty and research quality is extremely high. But... I probably won't go to a strongly Dispensational school. Also, I haven't actually decided to do it. I'm still in the info-gathering stage.

Programs I'm considering:

M.A. in Old Testament and Semitic Languages at Trinity Evangelical Divinity School

PhD in Biblical and Theological Studies at Wheaton College

M.A. in Old Testament at Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary

I was considering a PhD at WTS, but I really don't know what's going on with them right now.

Other programs, things I should be doing, journals I need to read, people I need to know? All welcome.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 22, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## matt01 (Aug 22, 2008)

Would you even be eligible for a PhD program, given that your M.A. is from a school that is not accredited?


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 22, 2008)

sans nom said:


> Would you even be eligible for a PhD program, given that your M.A. is from a school that is not accredited?



Fantastic question. The answer is, "Maybe." I'm not adverse to doing another M.A. or an M.A./PhD if I have to. It's sad that GPTS isn't accredited. I don't know all the why's of that, but I know it hurts students looking to go on.


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 22, 2008)

What you need to do is to decide with whom you wish to study. That is of infinitely greater moment than what school you attend. You need to read many OT scholars' work and then decide if this is the approach you want to learn and master. Then go to that professor and ask him if he would take you on as a student. That will determine what school you attend.


----------

